# Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?



## underfrange (29. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein paar neue Teichpflanzen einsetzen. Leider kenne ich bei uns in der Umgebung keine Wassergärtnerei, und mit den Pflanzen im Baumarkt oder Gartencenter bin ich unzufrieden bzw. bekommt man da nicht diese Mengen an Pflanzen. Kennt jemand eine gute Wassergärtnerei in Unterfranken?? 

MfG Underfrange


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Hallo,

direkt in Unterfranken nicht, aber mein bevorzugter Wasserpflanzengärtner sitzt im Allgäu und verschickt auch.

Mein der Zweite auf meiner Liste verschickt auch.


----------



## underfrange (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Danke Christine.
Wieviel wird denn pro Einheit Pflanze geschickt wenn ich z.b __ Wasserhahnenfuß, Tannenwedel oder __ Hornblatt bestelle? Ist der Versand von Unterwasserpflanzen unkompliziert??

Lg Uwe


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Wieviele Pflanzen eine Portion bilden, kommt sicherlich auch auf die größe der einzelnen Pflänzchen an. Da will ich mich lieber nicht festlegen.

Unterwasserpflanzen werden ganz problemlos versandt. Und beide genannten Versender sind seit Jahren in der versandtauglichen Verpackung geübt.


----------



## underfrange (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Dankeschön. Dann werd ich es da mal versuchen.


----------



## Knut (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Hallo,
ich habe bei www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de meine Pflanzen bestellt. Es ging sehr problemlos und schnell. Die Pflanzen sind von einer guten Qualität und gedeihen prächtig.
Glück auf
Markus


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Na, die hast Du doch erst seit ein paar Wochen. Also vermutlich nicht mal einheimische Ware. Wenig Auswahl, aber billig. Aber die Diskussion hatten wir schon öfter.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Hi Underfrange!
Die besten Teichpflanzen muss man nicht kaufen:
Die bekommt man geschenkt, denn das sind die, die sehr gut wachsen.
Die die NICHT gut wachsen, bekommt man NICHT geschenkt,
aber die braucht man ohnehin nicht.

Dabei braucht man gar nicht viel: 
Um diese Jahreszeit reichen oft ein paar (gefundene) Triebspitzen, 
um den Teich bis zum Ende der Vegetationsperiode völlig zuzuwuchern.
Das versetzt dich in die Lage, durch Beernten Nährstoffe wieder aus dem Teich rauszubringen,
die durch Laub, Staub und eventuell Futter eingetragen wurden.

Die Finger solltest du nur von __ Schilfrohr (Phragmites),
das selbst mittelgroße Teiche in erschreckend kurzer Zeit zuwuchern kann
und dabei auch vor dem freien Wasserspiegel der Tiefenzone keinen Halt macht.
Außerdem macht hohes Röhricht einen mittleren Teich optisch zur Pfütze;
besser kleiner bleibenden Arten einsetzen.

Wenn du dann noch ein oder zwei Schmankerl dazusetzt,
ist der Teich begrünt.


P.S.: Ich habe in meinen Teich einfach von jeder Pflanzenart, die da so heimisch ist (ok, naja), ein wenig eingesetzt
und es hat sich innerhalb weniger Jahre eine sehr schöne Mischung entwickelt:
Mehrere Myriophyllum-, Elodea- und Potamogetonarten, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserschlauch, Nadelsimse, 
Seerosen, __ Froschbiss, __ Seggen, Carex, __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben,
__ Kalmus, __ Schwertlilien, Fröschlöffel, __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Binsen, Wasser- und Englische Minze, 
__ Schwanenblume, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Schachtelhalm, Weidenröschen, __ Fieberklee, usw.
Meine Befürchtung, dass EINE Pflanzenart alle anderen verdrängen würde, hat sich nicht bestätigt.
(Nur der panaschierte Rohrkolben ist verschwunden - hat eh überspannt ausgeschaut. )


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Hallo Peter,

und - schenkst Du dem Underfrange ein paar gute Teichpflanzen?


----------



## Eugen (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> und - schenkst Du dem Underfrange ein paar gute Teichpflanzen?


Wenn sich der Underfrangge die Mühe macht,bei mir vorbeizukommen.
Ich täteräte ihm sogar welche schenken.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> und - schenkst Du dem Underfrange ein paar gute Teichpflanzen?


Aber selbstverfreilich - was er will:
Er wäre der 5. vom Teichforum, der sich welche holt.
... muss nur vorbeikommen!


----------



## underfrange (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wo gute Wasserpflanzen kaufen?*

Hehe Danke  Aber ich denk da ist mir die fahrerei weng zu arg


----------

